
Show HN: Jq-in-the-browser -– jq compatible JSON processor in JavaScript - kantord
https://kantord.github.io/jq-in-the-browser/
======
assafmo
jq is awesome, but i wish it'd know to ignore broken json and not just fail
and exit.

